# Scout bee advice



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes that's a good sign. Even if they don't spend the night.
As long as they are visiting the box there is a chance.

If the bee number increase they are favoring your box, if they decrease they are favoring somewhere else.

When you have a day and no bees, they have selected a different location.


----------



## K&D+3 (May 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what they're doing? It looks like they're guarding, but there's nothing to guard other than a cotton ball with lgo. They never leave. There's a group of 8-10.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

From what I have heard from others and seen myself - they will occupy, clean and defend potential nesting sites - sometimes for weeks in advance of swarming. However - you never have a swarm until you have it. I have seen hundreds of bees going in and out of a swarm trap for days only to come up empty. You never know what's happening on the other end of their journey - a beekeeper might one day cut cells and and split. A swarm might issue and get captured...

Until that queen arrives in your box, it's all hope and wait.

But just as it is with fishing - bites are more promising and more exciting than nothing.

Catching swarms is fun. Enjoy the process.

Adam


----------



## K&D+3 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for your explanation, that makes a lot of sense. Reading about this sort off stuff was always interesting but seeing it first hand is a whole different world. I hope they come this time, this will be the second time a large group has considered this spot. I was pretty certain that any day I would have a swarm and then all of a sudden nothing.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Movement of scout bees in your colony is a good thing. Keep us informed on what happens. Thanks for posting.


----------

